# Trackday Cover for the Nordschleife



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I am trying to get a decent quote for a couple of private days on the Nordschleife, I have approached a few companies some of which will not cover the Nordschleife with only one quoting so far based on the 1% of vehicle cost and 10% of vehicle cost for excess, can anyone offer advice on a better place to get a quote?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you tried Competition Car Insurance or Richard Eggar Insurance? They will both do it - at a price.

10% excess is the norm, mate.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

moleman said:


> Have you tried Competition Car Insurance or Richard Eggar Insurance? They will both do it - at a price.
> 
> 10% excess is the norm, mate.


Thanks for that Ian, yes my current road and TD policy is with CCI but they will not offer cover on the Ring, I have only managed to get a quote from REIS at the moment. Normally I don't cover the car but my GF is coming over this time and she went spare when she found I don't normally cover the car!

I will try Richard Eggar


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Opps, Richard Eggar is REIS, DOH!


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, was nice to meet you on Sunday, please let me know which one you select as I also intend to do the Ring soon !!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

CCI will cover the ring for a private trackday. It cost Paul in the GT3 last time £550. Manning UK cover it as a matter of course as part of their annual policy. You can do as many private trackdays as you want within the year and the only stipulation is the organiser is a member of the ATDO which Destination Nurburgring is .


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Have just spoken with CCI and they confirm that they will insure for accidental damage only on a private track day such as Destination Nurburgring Eddie in July. This is a change to what I understood so good news. 

Tourist days they will definitely not cover.

What's happened with Moris who are supposed to be partnered with DN for this event?

Jo


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I emailed moris about this and got no response...


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris, thanks for the heads up this afternoon, hope you can make Snetterton next week :thumbsup:

Jo, thanks for that I have droped John at CCI another email to see if they will quote now, I emailed Morris some time back and did not get a response.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Arcam said:


> Jo, thanks for that I have droped John at CCI another email to see if they will quote now, I emailed Morris some time back and did not get a response.


I shall have to ask Darren about Morris then ... very strange.

Jennifer is who I spoke to - so if John denies it, point him to Jennifer Parry 

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> I shall have to ask Darren about Morris then ... very strange.


Nice one Jo :thumbsup:



CATDT said:


> Jennifer is who I spoke to - so if John denies it, point him to Jennifer Parry
> 
> Jo


LOL! Will do!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Hey, was nice to meet you on Sunday, please let me know which one you select as I also intend to do the Ring soon !!!


It was good to meet you to, pity it was at the end of the day and yes I will let you know how the insurance goes


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Just as an update Jo I have just spoken to Morris and they will NOT cover the Nordschleife full stop.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I got cover on there last year, but as a £60 premium on my 'normal' insurance through Keith Michaels. I doubt they do separate premiums but they certainly do it as an add on of only that every time you go!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I got cover on there last year, but as a £60 premium on my 'normal' insurance through Keith Michaels. I doubt they do separate premiums but they certainly do it as an add on of only that every time you go!


That is certainly a great price, worth getting a quote from them next year on renewal.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

KM will not cover European trackdays which is why I had to switch away from them. UK is fine and as above you pay a £60 bolt on for a days cover. Occasionally they do one off special cover for an organised event like the MLR spa / Ring trip.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They covered me on the 'ring last July, no quibbles, for £60.
However it was a track day, not a tourist day.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Chris

We can cover the Ring but it depends who we have put you with, in your case I couldn't do it because of your car the company we use for Ring cover will not do R35's which is a pain.

Many thanks

Jeremy.


----------

